# F names for a female



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Criteria:

1. 2 syllables ( if 3, must be able to shorten it for a call name)
2. not a common name
3. Must flow when yelled

On the list already:
Fhoenix
Frenzy
Fiesta
Frankie
Faeryn
Fantom
Finale


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I called my F litter the "F"ing litter because finding names was so difficult. Horrible letter. LOL A name I sort of liked was Fyre. I thought about using it for LB, but, for some unknown reason I changed it to Firien. LOL


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Fala (great for the holidays  )
Fantom 
Fandango (Fanny)
Fauve
Furiosa (Fury)
Francheska (Franny)
Farah
Fae

BTW, you may want to rethink "Frenzy" :surprise:

Are you getting a puppy????

Aly


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> I called my F litter the "F"ing litter because finding names was so difficult. Horrible letter. LOL A name I sort of liked was Fyre. I thought about using it for LB, but, for some unknown reason I changed it to Firien. LOL


It's terrible! The words are either harsh, stupid or masculine sounding! And all the good ones have been used 20 times.

btw...I love Firien.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fairuza also spelled Firuzeh-means woman of triumph

Farica

Fatin

Feyron

Femke

Furaha


----------



## Venus694 (Aug 10, 2017)

Farrah
Febe (phoebe)
Farsi
Fendi
Fonsi 
Fairy
Florence
Flora



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Frida


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Flicka. Was a TV series in my youth about a sweet horse. I like the letter F. I had a heck of time naming Griff.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh, are you getting Amanda's F litter?

Is this the one?

V-Amy von Peroh X SG- Ouzo vom Heidhof

I'm breaking the rules as I like Fiona (3 syllables with no real shortened version...Ona, perhaps?) 

I do like Flora.

I registered my dog with a B name but his call name is Dexter. LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

IllinoisNative said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, are you getting Amanda's F litter?


 If I have news, I'll let ya'll know. :wink2:


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

How about Fraulein - an unmarried German woman: formerly used as a title equivalent to Miss. . Abbreviation: Frl. fraulein.

This is actually part of my GSDs registered name Fraulein Inga von Deutschland. . young lady Inga of Germany.
Its pronounced froi line.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Criteria:
> 
> 1. 2 syllables ( if 3, must be able to shorten it for a call name)
> 2. not a common name
> ...


I must say this. My high school girlfriend's name. (She never got to meet me though)

Farrah


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Fanny!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Flipper

Friday

Fpssil

fiasko 

Faby

Fabienne (Fabian)

Faricka

Foto 

Fanchon

Flora

Fresca


........I did have a dog that I alowed to be called Frankie -- kids were so involved , loved this dog to bits ,
sp Frankie it was. It seems to me there was a Ghost Busters connection.
Anyway that was the most difficult name to call out over distance .
Very hard to transition from the FRAAAAAn .......KIE . Not crisp enough


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

carmspack said:


> Flipper
> 
> Friday
> 
> ...


I like Flipper and Friday


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Frieda
Flora
Floozie
Flicka
Fahita
Fila 
Flower -- ok, that's more of a pony name.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Francisca
Fern
Flossie
Fairy
Fae


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

carmspack said:


> Flipper
> 
> Friday
> 
> ...


Well, Frankie and Johnnie were sweethearts, at least that is how the story goes....


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Falcon, or you could spell a ph word with F...like Fenom instead of Phenom. Thre are a lot of cool PH words you could spell with an F. Did you have like a theme, or a particular ethnic backround thing going on in your head?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Figment
Felon
Fiction
Fable
Fox
Flow
Favor
Future
Flawless

Fleet
Focus
Fusion
Fierce
Firefly
Forte


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I had a Faya and Flame and I had a Fancy and a Francesca "checka" was the call name. .


Frosty ? 

Furicane , the furry hurricane 

Foster 

Feisty

Finga


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Fenya


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Fasta (than you)


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Fonda

Femme Fatale

Fury

Firestorm


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

selzer said:


> Well, Frankie and Johnnie were sweethearts, at least that is how the story goes....


Lol but he was doing her wrong


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Freia 
Feliz
Fifi (lol)
Findlay (Fin as call name)
Felicity (Liss, Cece, City for call names)


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Thought of some more during walkies:

Furious (Fury)
***an
Fantine
Farrell
Franca
Faith
Flyte
Faora (Fay)
Flash

ETA, system clearly thinks I'm bigoted. LOL. Second name is F-a-g-a-n.

Aly


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

We once knew a Great Dane by the name of *Francis.*


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Forfeit

Frolic

Fable

Foray


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fica, Frankie, flynn, flair, Fiona, faith, Fara


----------



## Kairo's Dad (Jul 4, 2018)

Figgy
Fiji
Fandango (Dango)
Fancy
Fortune
Falco
Florida
Fomo (Fear Of Missing Out)
Fonzie
Freedom


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

For my F's

Fenja
Frolic (or Froliche in German, using Frolic as call name)
Furious (Furi call name - dam of top competition dog Ava Starkenhund)
Fhazer (picked by owner )
Fantom
Firenze


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a famous F femails FENGA (kirschenta)

Folly 
haha - a GSD named Fifi


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

then there is the famouns F female FENGA (kirschental)

Folly

Flipsy

and lol -- a GSD named named Fifi


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve known a Fancy, Fiona, Fifi, Foxy & Felony.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fee
Falka
Finta
Flora


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Fungus ..... Such fun! doing a recall.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Fabby or alternate spelling Fabbie.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Freya
Fritzi
Frieda (peace, joy)
Faizah (Victorious)
Falzah (triumph) 
Falda (folding wings)
Fallon (the ruler's granddaughter)
Faren (wandering)
Fausta (lucky) 
Florrie (flowering)


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Fila - Fila Name Meaning
The meaning of Fila has more than one different etymologies. It has same or different meanings in other countries and languages. The different meanings of the name Fila are:

Greek meaning: To love strength
Latin meaning: To love strength
Afghan meaning: Lover
Swahili meaning: Badness


Read more: https://www.thenamemeaning.com/fila/#ixzz5O3y4aeFC 
Follow us: @NamesForBaby on Twitter | BabyWorldAndBabyNames on Facebook

Frixy - I made it up 

Fama - David Winner's bomb dog (I loved his stories and posts of her)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Fang

Forte

Fitch


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sebrench said:


> Freya
> Fritzi
> Frieda (peace, joy)
> Faizah (Victorious)
> ...


I really like Faren. The meaning I find means adventurous. Where did you find the meaning? I have a variation of thst listed in the original post but it means "of the fairies". Another Old English name.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I really like Faren. The meaning I find means adventurous. Where did you find the meaning? I have a variation of thst listed in the original post but it means "of the fairies". Another Old English name.



Here's where I found it. The meanings may not be accurate. 

Girls names beginning with F


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sebrench said:


> Here's where I found it. The meanings may not be accurate.
> 
> Girls names beginning with F



It's right 



https://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/m/mec/med-idx?type=id&id=MED15284


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Fava
Fancy
Fanny
Fayla
Fanta
Filly
Fleury


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Fallon
Furian (Fury)


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Falka


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

I tried to go through and make sure these weren't already suggested. Fina (feena), Fern, Fly.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I would go with Frankie.


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Foxy


----------

